# Super Simple Off-Camera Set-Up?



## Cory (Jun 27, 2018)

For someone with a 6D/430EX II who wants to just do a really easy single flash off-camera flash on a single channel and doesn't even know what Slave or Group means would the following be a good place to start and maybe even stay for awhile? I already have a nice 32" Rogue silver/white reflector.
Yes? (factoring in a lot of "off-camera" fear, but having very good results with on-camera bounce) -
https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1341967-REG/godox_photo_equipment_x1c_ttl_remote_controller.html
https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1005757-REG/westcott_2035_rapid_box_26_octa.html
https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/272945-REG/Impact_3218_Multiboom_Light_Stand_Reflector_Holder.html
Thank you very very much.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jun 27, 2018)

Cheap umbrella, cheap stand, good old fashioned sync cable. Once you know you need wireless the Yongnuo YN600EX-RT lights are good enough and cheap enough to mess with for a while until you figure out the next step after that.

Also have a look at strobist.blogspot.com

Jim


----------

